# OUTLOOK 2003 "Interface Not Registered"



## dewan74 (May 20, 2007)

Lately, when I go to send a message after composing it IN oUTLOOK 2003 I get a message that says Interface not Registered. Also, when I go to reply to someone's e-mail I get another error message saying that there is a problem with my current editor (word 2003) It also mentions something about OLE registration. I attempted to fix the problem by "detect and repair" but that did not fix the problem. I am able to use Outlook's editor, but I prefer Word 2003 over outlook. If anyone can help me resolve this problem it would be appreciated
When I try to open a new message or edit a message using word 2003 in outlook 2003 I get the following message: "Microsoft Word is set to be your e-mail editor. However, Word is unavailable, not installed, or is not the same version as Outlook. The Outlook e-mail editor will be used instead. An OLE registration error occurred. The program is not correctly installed. Run setup again for the program." I have uninstalled Microsoft Outlook and Outlook express and reinstalled both, but I still get this error. I would appreciate any information on how to resolve this problem.
I have a customer who is running Office 2003 and when he tries to open and read his email he receives a message saying, An OLE registration error occurred. The odd thing is, it doesn't happen on every email, just some. Anyone seening this before?
Microsoft Outlook 2003 Problem:
I AM HAVING BOTH THE PROBLEMS LISTED HERE: (please if someone can help me resolve this issueand email me the solution.)
- the problem occured when I installed another office software who'e name is easyoffice suit. The following problems started after uninstalling the easyoffice suit. please help.


Solution for all of you!
Hey! Buddyes. I have found the solution. It will solve your following problems -
1. Interface not Registered in Outlook 2003.
2. Problem with current editor (word 2003)
3. "Microsoft Word is set to be your e-mail editor. However, Word is unavailable, not installed, or is not the same version as Outlook. The Outlook e-mail editor will be used instead. An OLE registration error occurred. The program is not correctly installed. Run setup again for the program." 
SOLUTION:
Click Start, click Run, 
type Msiexec.exe /fm GUID For Office 2003 Product
, and then press ENTER.

Study and reasoning:
Multiple versions of Outlook
Microsoft Office Outlook 2003 cannot coexist with any earlier version of Microsoft Outlook (sometime the problem arises due to installing Office Suit Applications provided by other companies eg: easyoffice). If you choose to install Office Outlook 2003, the Setup program will not allow you to keep any earlier version. Microsoft Outlook 2002, Microsoft Outlook 2000, or Microsoft Outlook 98 will be removed even if you click to select the Keep these programs check box in the Removing Previous Versions dialog box.

CAUSE
This behavior occurs if the Ole32.dll file that is located in the %Windir%\System32 folder is not registered correctly in the registry.
Back to the top 
RESOLUTION
To resolve this problem, register the Ole32.dll file. To do this, follow these steps: 1. Click Start, click Run, type the following command in the Open box, and then click OK:
Regsvr32.exe %Windir%\System32\Ole32.dll 
2. In the RegSvr32 dialog box, click OK. 
Martin Garcia, you are the man. It worked for me.
This worked for me as well. I can't beleive it took so long to find a fix so simple. Thanks to Martin Garcia for the information.
Thanks to Martin Garcia, the Regsvr32.exe %Windir%\System32\Ole32.dll fix worked for me, too. Many thanks!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *dewan74*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Are you still having this problem?
Or did the solution you posted work for you and you wanted to share it for future readers?

Let us know.


----------



## dewan74 (May 20, 2007)

To resolve this problem, register the Ole32.dll file. To do this, follow these steps: 1. Click Start, click Run, type the following command in the Open box, and then click OK:
Regsvr32.exe %Windir%\System32\Ole32.dll 
2. In the RegSvr32 dialog box, click OK. 

Thanks to M., the Regsvr32.exe %Windir%\System32\Ole32.dll fix worked for me, too. Many thanks!


----------



## desireelynn411 (Jan 16, 2008)

This worked perfectly. I spent an hour and a half uninstalling, and installing my microsoft office, with no results. I tried microsofts "Help" guide, which did not help. So I googled my problems. Techguy.org was the first one listed. And there I was, using my outlook again. Thank you so much, you saved me a huge headache this morning!
Desiree'


----------



## Andy from Hull (Apr 27, 2008)

Great posts, thanks to all. Unfortunately none of these fixes are working for my problem....error message = (Word is unavailable, not installed, or is not the same version as Outlook. The Outlook e-mail editor will be used instead). I get the error when trying to reply to anyone with a hotmail account. I'm using Outlook 2003. I tried running "Msiexec.exe /fm GUID For Office 2003 Product", "Msiexec.exe /fe GUID For Office 2003 Product", and the "Regsvr32.exe %Windir%\System32\Ole32.dll". Any further help from you geniuses will be greatly appreciated. I'm getting ready to smash this thing to pieces with my 2lb hammer!!!! Cheers.


----------



## FionaFarr (May 29, 2008)

Just like Andy from Hull, I haven't found a solution to this problem either. It's happening to all my emails not just Hotmail ones. None of the above solutions have worked for me.

I have reinstalled both Word 2003 and Outlook 2003, and I've repaired as well. I'm sure the problem happened after an update or when I installed free version of AVG 8. I've tried uninstalling AVG 8 but no difference. I have cleaned up my registry with CCleaner, I've downloaded and installed Office 2003 SP3. What else can I do other than back up all my files, uninstall Office 2003 and then reinstall.

Any help would be much appreciated as I'm pulling my hair out here. Thanks.


----------

